# Mike's fish room



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...discussions/55903-planted-tank-fish-room.html

--Nikolay


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you kidding me...how does he not charge admission! That's awesome


----------

